# Windows 7 Taskleiste: angeheftete Programme



## PhoenixDH (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist bei den angehefteten Programmen in meiner Taskleiste etwas aufgefallen (hab immer gruppieren eingestellt).

Wenn ich vordefinierte Programme wie den Explorer oder den IE aufrufe, klappt das gruppieren einwandfrei.

Wenn ich jedoch andere Programme öffne wie z.B. Filezilla, welches ich manuell über das Reinziehen in die Taskleiste angeheftet habe, dann öffnet sich das quasi nochmal.
Sprich ich hab 2 Filezilla Symbole in der Taskleiste und das geöffnete Programm wird nicht über dem alten Symbol angezeigt.

Woran kann denn sowas liegen?

Ich habe mein System erst wieder neu aufgesetzt am Wochenende.


----------

